# Verizon announces ICS for thunderbolt (No date)



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I saw this on gizmodo and just wanted to share the news. I know it's already been posted by HTC that they would be realesing ICS for the thunderbolt but now that verizon has posted it I feel it's a bit more locked in.

Link http://news.verizonwireless.com/news/2012/03/bl2012-03-06.html


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Just came here to start the same topic, saw the news at http://phandroid.com/2012/03/06/verizon-releases-list-of-devices-to-receive-ice-cream-sandwich-update/ . Glad to see the update confirmed by VZ.


----------



## kwips (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy times ahead for us Thunderbolt owners!

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------

